# 8b10b Code Verständnisproblem



## jimb0p (10. August 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich verstehe irgendwie die simple 8b10b Codierung nicht. Habe folgendes bei Wikipedia gefunden, aber es hat noch nicht klick gemacht bei mir: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/8b10b-Code

Kann mir vielleicht jemand mal denn Sinn dahinter erklären?

Danke & Gruß!


----------



## Cromon (10. August 2014)

Hallo jimb0p

Was ist das Problem? Verstehst du nicht warum es zu keinen grösseren Gleichspannungsanteilen kommt? Verstehst du nicht warum es möglich ist die Taktfrequenz aus dem Datenstrom zu gewinnen? Oder ist etwas anderes nicht klar?

Viele Grüsse
Cromon


----------



## jimb0p (10. August 2014)

Ich verstehe nicht warum man nicht einfach die 8 Bit so lässt wie sie sind und überträgt?


----------



## Cromon (10. August 2014)

Weil du dann nicht gewährleisten kannst, dass nach spätestens 5 Bits ein Pegelwechsel stattfindet und dass die Anzahl der Einsen sich nicht um mehr als 2 von der Anzahl Nullen unterscheidet.


----------



## sheel (10. August 2014)

Sicher kann man auch die 8bit übertragen, aber auf die dort beschriebene Weise
hat man eben einige Vorteile (zumindest in bestimmten Situationen vorteilhaft)


----------

